# Merlin mini RTA



## Johnno (22/2/17)

I have read a review on the merlin RTA and all seems positive however I have come across one or 2 videos on YouTube where they say it has a slight whistling sound when vaping and they find that annoying - has anyone found this as i keen to purchase one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (22/2/17)

Johnno said:


> I have read a review on the merlin RTA and all seems positive however I have come across one or 2 videos on YouTube where they say it has a slight whistling sound when vaping and they find that annoying - has anyone found this as i keen to purchase one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a slight whistling, more irritating was the fact that the tank is just so damned tiny you got to fill it up every 2 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (22/2/17)

Johnno said:


> I have read a review on the merlin RTA and all seems positive however I have come across one or 2 videos on YouTube where they say it has a slight whistling sound when vaping and they find that annoying - has anyone found this as i keen to purchase one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I just got a Merlin Mini, so I've been trying to make it whistle. All I can get is "whooshing" sound if I inhale really strongly. No whistling like, say, on the Hadaly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz (22/2/17)

I don't get a whistle from mine, but I do get annoyed by the fact that the juice capacity isn't enough. Great tank though - good flavour and easy to build on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnno (22/2/17)

Thanks for the inputs - i still in 2 minds to get one or not I guess the big factor is probably the 2ml of juice it holds - might be good for at home but not good for on the go and need to constant refill as i do vape a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/2/17)

I don't get a whistle but like previous guy said, if you vape at any serious wattage, you'll dump the tank in like 5 hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (22/2/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> I don't get a whistle but like previous guy said, if you vape at any serious wattage, you'll dump the tank in like 5 hits.


Wouldnt a RDA be better than?
I am currently torn between getting a new tank and getting a new RDA. Im leaning more toward RDA


----------



## Johnno (22/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Wouldnt a RDA be better than?
> I am currently torn between getting a new tank and getting a new RDA. Im leaning more toward RDA



I have an Avocado 24 which is awesome - just been looking for something different to add to the collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (22/2/17)

I have 3 Merlin Mini's (SS, Black & Limited Edition Gold), 2 Hadaly's (since they were mentioned) and a hellofalot of other RTA's, RDTA's. RDA's. None of mine whistle with DLH's (that I hear). But then I lost my upper mid to high frequency hearing during Vietnam in the 60's. So I can't hear song birds chirp or sing, rattlesnakes rattle, understand some women's voices, voices with strong accents, or pull them out of background noise, etc. etc. etc. 

Long way of saying I can't be of much help when it comes to whistling sounds from atty's, and it's very easy for me to ignore women babbling on and on about something I don't care to hear.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Wouldnt a RDA be better than?
> I am currently torn between getting a new tank and getting a new RDA. Im leaning more toward RDA




I have three RDA's, the merlin pretty much just collects dust at this point

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xRuan (22/2/17)

Well I can honestly say I don't hear any whistling with mine. It's such an awesome tank, especially with the single coil deck! Found that a plain single coil of Nichrome80 does the job for flavor and vapor production on this tank. 

Since it's quite small, you don't want to put in the biggest of coils, got myself burnt from the heat of the vapor. Also the juice consumption with a single coil on this tank is insane, but it still stays a 2ml tank. 

Everybody will have different opinions, but I'm a huge fan of this RTA. Do yourself a favor and go check the review on the Ijoy eXo RTA.. Very close to the Merlin Mini, buuut comes with an extention glass for 6ml capacity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xRuan (22/2/17)

Heres the review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (22/2/17)

Spydro said:


> I have 3 Merlin Mini's (SS, Black & Limited Edition Gold), 2 Hadaly's (since they were mentioned) and a hellofalot of other RTA's, RDTA's. RDA's. None of mine whistle with DLH's (that I hear). But then I lost my upper mid to high frequency hearing during Vietnam in the 60's. So I can't hear song birds chirp or sing, rattlesnakes rattle, understand some women's voices, voices with strong accents, or pull them out of background noise, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Long way of saying I can't be of much help when it comes to whistling sounds from atty's, and it's very easy for me to ignore women babbling on and on about something I don't care to hear.



You're a lucky man @Spydro.
I can't stand chirping song birds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M5000 (24/2/17)

Standard drip tip and restricted AF you will get a bit of whistling, similar to Goblin V3 and the like, I don't think thats unusual. That's from my experience, but I don't vape it very restricted and mostly without the standard DT and no whistling at all. Tank is small but simple to refill. If you plan on using regular wire simple coils and vaping at a comfortable ADV wattage it should be ok with overall consumption. This is one of my favourite tanks, if you want tank after tank of flavour it won't disappoint, but I don't think it's made for the serious wattage that would require a refill every 5 hits. Hope they release an extension like they did with the Goblin V3 to increase tank size to work-around the 2ml regulations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

